# Official: Lowry re-signs with Raptors, 4yrs $48m



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/468993853542780928
Sounds about right after the year he has just put together. I'd like 3 years at 35m, or 4 at 40m. 

Anything much above that and I would be nervous given his injury record and the lack of consistency he has shown at times.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Vecsey is usually wrong. Given the state of this year's free agent market he could get potentially get more. A lot of teams have cap space and there aren't many guys who really deserve big money, so a guy like Lowry might benefit from the lack of quality free agents.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

4 years 40 mill
try getting ariza or deng for the mle and use the lle on a back up c like nazr mohammad/bynum/oden or a eto novak and sign a good defender like al farooq-aminu or garcia ( I know another ex king but he is feisty can hit 3's while playing tough D,

Time to put together a team that can should get past rnd 1 and make KD, Wade think about coming up north with the help of drake.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> 4 years 40 mill
> try getting ariza or deng for the mle and use the lle on a back up c like nazr mohammad/bynum/oden or a eto novak and sign a good defender like al farooq-aminu or garcia ( I know another ex king but he is feisty can hit 3's while playing tough D,
> 
> Time to put together a team that can should get past rnd 1 and make KD, Wade think about coming up north with the help of drake.


You think Deng is going to go from turning down 3 years 30 million to signing for the mid-level exception?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dornado said:


> You think Deng is going to go from turning down 3 years 30 million to signing for the mid-level exception?


Unlikely. Deng is looking to get paid this offseason. Don't rule out the Hawks in that sweepstakes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Unlikely. Deng is looking to get paid this offseason. Don't rule out the Hawks in that sweepstakes.


I think that's a sexy fit for him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I think that's a sexy fit for him.


Teague/Korver/Deng/Millsap/Horford

That just feels like a team that could do some damage in the East, right? And then with all the burn DeMarre Carroll and Pero Antic got as starters this season (including the playoffs), you would think their top 8 would be pretty solid... assuming Lou Williams' struggles are temporary. 

They could take a chance with their 15th pick on a guy like Dario Saric to give them some more positional versatility off the bench as well. That team could be good.

*EDIT*: And I forgot about the potential of Dennis Schröder as a solid young PG prospect. I guess this Danny Ferry guy knows how to build a team.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Nash isn't retiring to free up cap space for the Lakers. Their best bet is to either use his contract to take back long-term money attached to a player whose team wants out from under his contract or to package him with the 7th pick for a legitimately attractive player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Nash isn't retiring to free up cap space for the Lakers. Their best bet is to either use his contract to take back long-term money attached to a player whose team wants out from under his contract or to package him with the 7th pick for a legitimately attractive player.


Doesn't he just have next year left? May as well just sit back and eat it, positioning themselves for a big FA run in 2015.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Doesn't he just have next year left? May as well just sit back and eat it, positioning themselves for a big FA run in 2015.


Right. It's not like they're winning anything next season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Doesn't he just have next year left? May as well just sit back and eat it, positioning themselves for a big FA run in 2015.


Yea, one year at something like $9 million. He's useful for building trades, but otherwise, like you said, they'll have to eat the contract.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Teague/Korver/Deng/Millsap/Horford
> 
> That just feels like a team that could do some damage in the East, right? And then with all the burn DeMarre Carroll and Pero Antic got as starters this season (including the playoffs), you would think their top 8 would be pretty solid... assuming Lou Williams' struggles are temporary.
> 
> ...


You're going to have big problems defensively if you're starting Korver at the 2.... Deng is a good defender but he doesn't have the lateral quickness to guard decent 2's either, really.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Korver is so valuable in that San Antonio-Style system that you can live with his defensive issues most nights. It's not really like there are really that many teams with two guards who are going to light him up these days.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Diable said:


> Korver is so valuable in that San Antonio-Style system that you can live with his defensive issues most nights. It's not really like there are really that many teams with two guards who are going to light him up these days.


You can cover a lot more easily for him at the 3... Korver isn't really even that bad of a defender, he's just a bit limited athletically and doesn't have great length to make up for it. It isn't just teams with great two guards, even those with passable SGs or the ability to go small (which doesn't really hurt because Korver isn't going to do damage underneath or on the boards... he's just going to run off of screens for most of the game) that would hurt that lineup.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm with @Diable on this one. Korver's defensive short-comings would be covered up for pretty nicely by the overall efficiency of that unit. Deng would basically be responsible for the best offensive wing player on the other team. Simple enough.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm with @Diable on this one. Korver's defensive short-comings would be covered up for pretty nicely by the overall efficiency of that unit. *Deng would basically be responsible for the best offensive wing player on the other team. Simple enough.*


And if that player is a 3 you're fine... if that player is (and I'm not saying these guys are all great, just mismatches for Deng defensively who play the 2 with regularity) Bradley Beal, Dwyane Wade, Dion Waiters, JR Smith, Rodney Stuckey, Eric Bledsoe, Eric Gordon, Tyreke Evans, Monta Ellis, Randy Foye, Jamal Crawford, James Harden, etc... you're in trouble, because Deng does not have the lateral quickness to stay with those guys, and neither does Korver. 

I'm not saying that lineup/team isn't a playoff team... but they're a 45-50 win team with limited upside, I think.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dornado said:


> And if that player is a 3 you're fine... if that player is (and I'm not saying these guys are all great, just mismatches for Deng defensively who play the 2 with regularity) Bradley Beal, Dwyane Wade, Dion Waiters, JR Smith, Rodney Stuckey, Eric Bledsoe, Eric Gordon, Tyreke Evans, Monta Ellis, Randy Foye, Jamal Crawford, James Harden, etc... you're in trouble, because Deng does not have the lateral quickness to stay with those guys, and neither does Korver.
> 
> I'm not saying that lineup/team isn't a playoff team... but they're a 45-50 win team with limited upside, I think.


If I'm playing against a bunch of those guys you listed, I'm desperately hoping that those are the guys who have to score to beat me. I want Waiters, JR, Stuckey, Foye, and Gordon looking to score against me every time they touch the ball. If they're doing that, I'm winning those games. 

The others are match-up problems that you just address as best you can with rotations and team defense. If you're the teams that have those players, you're worried about guarding Korver around screens all night with those guys anyway. It works both ways.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> If I'm playing against a bunch of those guys you listed, I'm desperately hoping that those are the guys who have to score to beat me. I want Waiters, JR, Stuckey, Foye, and Gordon looking to score against me every time they touch the ball. If they're doing that, I'm winning those games.
> 
> The others are match-up problems that you just address as best you can with rotations and team defense. If you're the teams that have those players, you're worried about guarding Korver around screens all night with those guys anyway. It works both ways.


It isn't just that those guys will be looking to score... you know the game well enough to understand that defense, particularly at this level, relies on a team concept... and if those guys are getting open or getting into the lane with ease it is going to create problems all over the floor. And JR Smith, chucker that he is, still helps the Knicks win when he's playing efficient basketball... they were 8 games under .500 last year, but 18-12 when JR Smith shot over 45% from the field. Stuckey dropped 29 on Atlanta this April and helped the Pistons win by going 12/14 from the line (since the Hawks already suffer from this problem with Carrol and Korver). I don't disagree that generally speaking having the guys you listed shoot a lot isn't a bad thing... but to act as though they are incapable of handing you an L by exploiting a mismatch is misguided, I think.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dornado said:


> It isn't just that those guys will be looking to score... you know the game well enough to understand that defense, particularly at this level, relies on a team concept... and if those guys are getting open or getting into the lane with ease it is going to create problems all over the floor. And JR Smith, chucker that he is, still helps the Knicks win when he's playing efficient basketball... they were 8 games under .500 last year, but 18-12 when JR Smith shot over 45% from the field. Stuckey dropped 29 on Atlanta this April and helped the Pistons win by going 12/14 from the line (since the Hawks already suffer from this problem with Carrol and Korver). I don't disagree that generally speaking having the guys you listed shoot a lot isn't a bad thing... but to act as though they are incapable of handing you an L by exploiting a mismatch is misguided, I think.


Eh. I don't really think mismatches get exploited consistently with much success on teams with good overall team defensive concepts. Also lost in this whole discussion is the fact that Korver was a much improved defender this year. He's not as helpless as you are making him out to be here.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Eh. I don't really think mismatches get exploited consistently with much success on teams with good overall team defensive concepts. Also lost in this whole discussion is the fact that Korver was a much improved defender this year. He's not as helpless as you are making him out to be here.


Yeah, I tried not to shit on Korver's defense too much, I thought I mentioned somewhere in there that he got kind of bad rap on that end. I just think he's best suited as a 3.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Ariza is then a better option as he already had his big payday when he left the lakers, maybe we can get him in the 5.25 mill a year range for 3 years.
If they wanna roll with ross ad guy at 3 for 30 mpg or 28 mpg then AL Farooq-Aminu would be a perfect back up giving great size and tougher in your face d.
This is if we can land ennis and i think we will have to move up 5 spots, as by hAVING TO GIVE KL 9-12 MILL, TALK IS VASQ WANTS THE MLE, JUST NOT IN MY MIND WORTH THE MLE MORE OF A AT MAX 4 MILL A YEAR GUY. DEPENDS HOW MUCH UJRI WANTS TO SPEND WE NEED TO KEEP KYLE AND PATTERSON INCREASE SALARY TO SHOW WHAT WE BUILT THIS YEAR WE ARE COMMITTED TO PUTTING TEAMS LIKE WE HAD EVERY YEAR BARRING INJURIES, ESP TO LURE BIG NAMES THAT ARE SET TO BE UFA'S NEXT SUMMER.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i wouldn't pay him much more than what calderon is getting paid. 8mil per is reasonable. 10mil per would be a mistake. it's not like lowry is a proven commodity. he's been with us for how long and finally decides to show up on a contract year? no thanks.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

c_dog said:


> i wouldn't pay him much more than what calderon is getting paid. 8mil per is reasonable. 10mil per would be a mistake. it's not like lowry is a proven commodity. *he's been with us for how long and finally decides to show up on a contract year?* no thanks.


including that 'contract year'? two


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Nash isn't retiring to free up cap space for the Lakers. Their best bet is to either use his contract to take back long-term money attached to a player whose team wants out from under his contract or to package him with the 7th pick for a legitimately attractive player.



Worst of the worst: If Lakers are unable to get any superstar.

Proposal: Lin/NO top 3 protected pick for Nash. Then Lakers have something like 2 top 7 picks to rebuild.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Dornado said:


> You're going to have big problems defensively if you're starting Korver at the 2.... Deng is a good defender but he doesn't have the lateral quickness to guard decent 2's either, really.


Korver isn't that bad of a defender. I think he gets stereotyped as one because he's such a great perimeter shooting. I mean, he isn't going to shut down anyone but I would definitely not say he is a liability.

Nobody posts in the Hawks posts I make but seemingly everyone does in the Raptors forum. OK.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Korver isn't that bad of a defender. I think he gets stereotyped as one because he's such a great perimeter shooting. I mean, he isn't going to shut down anyone but I would definitely not say he is a liability.


I've been on the "Kyle Korver is an underrated defender" bandwagon for a couple years now. I'm glad i'm not alone.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I only think he's a liability if you have him constantly guarding 2's. I also think he's underrated defensively, that doesn't mean he doesn't have shortcomings on that end.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

ATLien said:


> Korver isn't that bad of a defender. I think he gets stereotyped as one because he's such a great perimeter shooting. I mean, he isn't going to shut down anyone but I would definitely not say he is a liability.
> 
> Nobody posts in the Hawks posts I make but seemingly everyone does in the Raptors forum. OK.



Agreed. I was surprised with his defence in the Indiana series. He tries his absolute hardest you gotta give him that at least. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

according to someone from fan590 the Raptors and Lowry are close to a deal.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Two years ago, my friend sold a house. Asking price is $900,000, sold at $1.2 million.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> according to someone from fan590 the Raptors and Lowry are close to a deal.


Good info.

It is illegal for team to discuss a deal at this moment.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> Good info.
> 
> It is illegal for team to discuss a deal at this moment.


You are one little naive ballscientist. Teams do this all the time they just can't be open about it. It's not like the NBA have gustapos following everyone around.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i think 8 mil per is more reasonable. i'm always skeptical of players playing well on a contract year. lowry likely won't replicate his production from last season. his play will likely be somewhere between his first year with us and last year.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

signed 4 48 mill, now we need VC back and sign a vet back up c and buyout hayes


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

> Kyle Lowry has agreed upon a four-year, $48 million contract to re-sign with the Toronto Raptors.
> 
> Lowry will also have an early termination option after the third season.
> 
> "Toronto is just the right place for me," said Lowry.


Woj Yahoo


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lowry Instagram










The purple might not work for him, but he is officially staying a Raptor.

I am glad that we resigned the bulldog, and I am also pleased that the deal isn't any higher than first hoped and doesn't include a 5th year. 

He deserved to get paid, so let's look forward to another great year in Toronto.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

ouch.. a bit much. 10mil per would have been my absolute max. but you don't have a whole lot of room to negotiate when meeks is getting 9 mils per and avery freaking bradley 8mils per. this is going to hurt a lot especially in the last 2 years.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm ok with this... Consider that it's not just his level of play we're paying for. It's what he brings to the team and how they ALL play better with him there. Chemistry and leadership can't always be bought but when it can, brothers we'd best be ALL-IN!!

Ujiri really moves fast doesn't he!!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

some pg contracts between 8-12million

rondo 12.9mil
tony parker 12.5mil
lawson 11.6mil
tyreke evans 11.2mil
steph curry 10.6mil
conley 8.6mil
lin 8.5mil
george hill 8mil
jeff teague 8mil
jennings 8mil
dragic 7.5mil
calderon 7mil

there are some overpaid players there and some bargains. dragic stands out at 7.5mil. i also like conley, teague, jennings. brandon knight is so underpaid with his 4 years 11million deal that he doesn't even make the list. knight catches a lot of BS from casual basketball fans but at 2.8mil per season you can't really complain.

i don't expect the raptors to lock up lowry the same way the suns locked up dragic but lowry is easily the highest paid second-tier pg's in the league.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lowry is the first big time UFA that we have ever kept. 

His deal is fine, it also includes an ETA after the 3rd year for Lowry, which gives him incentive to continue his strong play and earn another big contract.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Save for Evans and maybe Lin, the value for those guys is surprisingly good I think. I expected some awful deals given the importance of point guards in today's game, so this is a pleasant surprise. 12 mil is probably fair market value for Lowry, especially given last season. He's better than Lawson, and Curry is unreasonably underpaid so the contract appears to fit. 

My gut tells me Kyle won't live up to it unfortunately. He was awesome last season, but I find it hard to see him replicating that once let alone for 3-4 seasons. I've been wrong before though (see DeRozan), and hopefully I will be again.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

about 2 mil a year more than i would've liked but the cost of not having him is more than 2 mil a year. Since Derozan is turning out to be a bargain, I think on the whole our salary situation is one of the better ones in the league.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> about 2 mil a year more than i would've liked but the cost of not having him is more than 2 mil a year. Since Derozan is turning out to be a bargain, I think on the whole our salary situation is one of the better ones in the league.


This is exactly what I thought when I woke up. 

Sure, I would have preferred $10m a year, but for the sake of $2m being used on some scrub benchwarmer, who cares? We have our core locked up already and are in good shape to still be able to negotiate with teams.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

-James- said:


> My gut tells me Kyle won't live up to it unfortunately. He was awesome last season, but I find it hard to see him replicating that once let alone for 3-4 seasons. I've been wrong before though (see DeRozan), and hopefully I will be again.


that's exactly what i fear as well. i stated that 10mil would have been my absolute max. some of you are willing to pay the extra 2 mil to keep him. i would have let him walk. to be honest, i think there's a good chance the raptors miss the playoffs the next four years barring significant progress from derozan or valaciunas. the eastern conference is terrible but last year was almost a fluke.. too many teams trying to tank perhaps. Even the cavaliers have the pieces to make significant improvement. i just don't feel signing lowry with the hopes that he can replicate what he did last year is a good decision.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

c_dog said:


> that's exactly what i fear as well. i stated that 10mil would have been my absolute max. some of you are willing to pay the extra 2 mil to keep him. i would have let him walk. *to be honest, i think there's a good chance the raptors miss the playoffs the next four years barring significant progress from derozan or valaciunas.* the eastern conference is terrible but last year was almost a fluke.. too many teams trying to tank perhaps. Even the cavaliers have the pieces to make significant improvement. i just don't feel signing lowry with the hopes that he can replicate what he did last year is a good decision.


Call me a homer, but I really disagree. And I think I've been relatively fair assessing this team over my tenure on these boards. In this conerence, this team as it is is probably a 5-7 seed in the East next season, and last year I projected them to be 7-9 (which they exceeded, clearly). I see Chicago leapfrogging us and probably Atlanta if they land a key FA (Deng?), but who's left? Washington? Detroit? Maybe Charlotte? Big time disagree about Cleveland.

And all this is barring the aforementioned improvements made by Jonas (probable), DeRozan (decent chance), and Ross (less likely).


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

c_dog said:


> to be honest, i think there's a good chance the raptors miss the playoffs the next four years barring significant progress from derozan or valaciunas.


You are so far from reality with this assessment. 

We won't just make the Playoffs, we will win the Atlantic Division again. 

Who is going to take it away from us? The Nets? Hell no. 

The Knicks? Ha. The Celtics? Unless Smart is the next Kobe, it's not happening. The 76ers? Ok, you get the point. 

As an organisation, we are currently head and shoulders above all of those teams.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> We won't just make the Playoffs, we will win the Atlantic Division again.


Agreed. That division is as close to a forgone conclusion as the Southeast if the Heat bring Lebron back.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> This is exactly what I thought when I woke up.
> 
> Sure, I would have preferred $10m a year, but for the sake of $2m being used on some scrub benchwarmer, who cares? We have our core locked up already and are in good shape to still be able to negotiate with teams.



I couldn't have said it any better!! That's exactly it. A touch overpaid but in the grand scheme of things totally totally worth it!!

Also heard P.Patterson is sticking around with a contract at 3 & 18. 
That might be a bit much too. But given his production this year and how we suffered when he was injured .... Not a bad offering at all. 

Question is, how much do we have left and what spots are left to fill??


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

And just as I'm thinking about where we are and who's left .... 
Along comes TSN with the answer .... http://www.tsn.ca/story/?id=456438


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it's still early to say depending on how the rest of the off season goes. but the east is basically wide open. it takes very little to push one team over the top. the raptors essentially weren't much different last year to the year before. if anything it was getting rid of bargnani and rudy gay to open up a bigger role for valaciunas, demar derozan, kyle lowry, and amir johnson.

if the knicks resign carmelo, they can easily make the necessary moves to get right back into the playoffs. getting rid of felton for a true play maker in calderon is a nice start. cavs with wiggins, irving, and other young players being a year older, a new coach/new philosophyis certainly a legit threat to make the playoffs(they even have a long shot at lebron). hawks will be hawks with teague and horford continuing to play well. hornets look like they're coming along. the bucks may make significant improvements next season with parker. bucks despite their poor season actually have a lot of young talent. giannis, middleton, sander(if he has his head straight), irsan, knight, and parker is a nice core even if none of them have the best reputation right now(other than parker).

this team can not afford to be complacent. they played their hearts out and deserved to make the playoffs last year but they are not the most talented group. they need to stay hungry in order to repeat what they did.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

c_dog said:


> it's still early to say depending on how the rest of the off season goes. but the east is basically wide open. it takes very little to push one team over the top. the raptors essentially weren't much different last year to the year before. if anything it was getting rid of bargnani and rudy gay to open up a bigger role for valaciunas, demar derozan, kyle lowry, and amir johnson.
> 
> if the knicks resign carmelo, they can easily make the necessary moves to get right back into the playoffs. getting rid of felton for a true play maker in calderon is a nice start. cavs with wiggins, irving, and other young players being a year older, a new coach/new philosophyis certainly a legit threat to make the playoffs(they even have a long shot at lebron). hawks will be hawks with teague and horford continuing to play well. hornets look like they're coming along. the bucks may make significant improvements next season with parker. bucks despite their poor season actually have a lot of young talent. giannis, middleton, sander(if he has his head straight), irsan, knight, and parker is a nice core even if none of them have the best reputation right now(other than parker).
> 
> this team can not afford to be complacent. they played their hearts out and deserved to make the playoffs last year but they are not the most talented group. they need to stay hungry in order to repeat what they did.


I'll put $50 on the table that the Raps make the playoffs next season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I'll put $50 on the table that the Raps make the playoffs next season.


I'd take that and raise him to $100 that the Raptors make the Playoffs.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> And just as I'm thinking about where we are and who's left ....
> Along comes TSN with the answer .... http://www.tsn.ca/story/?id=456438


Nice article, thanks. 



> *Aided by the trade of Novak, Toronto should have max or near max cap space next summer*, with only Lowry, Patterson, DeMar DeRozan, Jonas Valanciunas, Terrence Ross and this year's rookies on their books for the 2015-16 season.


Man, I love Masai.


----------

